# AMR Group Interview



## katiehasit (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey everyone. I am interviewing with AMR Riverside division tomorrow 3/22/2011 in a group interview. Has anyone heard of this kind of interview? I had my first interview last week, but I haven't performed any skills in an interview yet. I'm wondering what kind of questions will be asked and what I should be prepared for. 

Thank you!!


----------



## cherpy66 (Mar 22, 2011)

*I am too*

Hi katie, my name is daniel and i am  also interviewing with riverside tommorrow for a group interview. Is your at 12?


----------



## exodus (Mar 22, 2011)

Crap... I should have gone into the office and applied... >.< Never saw openings online so I never applied. grr.


----------



## Always BSI (Mar 14, 2013)

Any new info on this? anyone???

 Instead of making a new thread I thought I would bump this. I have a 2nd Interview with them in a couple of weeks. I have been to a total of 8 EMT interviews but have no idea what to expect from this type of interview. The lady also told me to bring a notepad and pen...

Thanks.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 14, 2013)

Always BSI said:


> Any new info on this? anyone???
> 
> Instead of making a new thread I thought I would bump this. I have a 2nd Interview with them in a couple of weeks. I have been to a total of 8 EMT interviews but have no idea what to expect from this type of interview. The lady also told me to bring a notepad and pen...
> 
> Thanks.



PM sent


----------



## Always BSI (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## TRSpeed (Mar 15, 2013)

Well great more EMTs. Less OT for us  lol but in all seriousness, Congrats!  You guys are all hired if you are doing your "group interview" with Riverside. 

Pretty much the big boss introduces himself and what he expects of you and vice versa. That's it.


----------



## Always BSI (Mar 15, 2013)

I don't want to get my hopes up and think im hired already lol ill have to wait and see. The lady that called me said it was from 1p-4p what else do you do in those 3 hours?


----------



## TRSpeed (Mar 15, 2013)

Always BSI said:


> I don't want to get my hopes up and think im hired already lol ill have to wait and see. The lady that called me said it was from 1p-4p what else do you do in those 3 hours?



I work there and I am telling you because it has been like that for the last couple of years. Where are you coming from?


----------



## Always BSI (Mar 15, 2013)

Id rather tell you in a PM 

But I've been working for the last 8 months at a IFT company for LA/OC.

How do you like Riverside AMR? I'm just happy I finally got an interview. I tested at rancho amr back in feb 2012 and they barely got back to me now. I also interviewed for the IFT position in rancho but no luck..


----------



## TRSpeed (Mar 15, 2013)

Always BSI said:


> Id rather tell you in a PM
> 
> But I've been working for the last 8 months at a IFT company for LA/OC.
> 
> How do you like Riverside AMR? I'm just happy I finally got an interview. I tested at rancho amr back in feb 2012 and they barely got back to me now. I also interviewed for the IFT position in rancho but no luck..


Ya send it. And I have some posts somewhere talking about our division. Pretty much you won't find anything better in Socal. Even pay which is at 12.60 I believe starting.  We are actually in union negations again and are pushing for around 16. For emt.


----------



## Always BSI (Mar 15, 2013)

Damn thats not bad at all. I'm only making 10.40 at my company but I got a job so I'm not complaining lol. Yeah that riverside office/corp idk what it was looked really nice though.

Ill try to find your comment about riverside so I don't have to bug you and keep bumping this thread.


----------



## TRSpeed (Mar 15, 2013)

Always BSI said:


> Damn thats not bad at all. I'm only making 10.40 at my company but I got a job so I'm not complaining lol. Yeah that riverside office/corp idk what it was looked really nice though.
> 
> Ill try to find your comment about riverside so I don't have to bug you and keep bumping this thread.



Ya pay is great for Socal 911 EMT. If you went to the one on Marlborough that's our north main deployment. Where you will most likely be deployed from. 

Pretty much, for BLS you run almost no dialysis. (I ran maybe 4 in a yr) . Mostly on a reg day run 2 5150, 2 discharges, and 1  ER call(either from private residence, Snf, or urgent cares) usually they are ALS but base will let you transport if you are confident in your self/report. 

Striker power gurneys, tough book epcrs, stations with couches, dish, etc where BLS posts. No street corners. ALS you will do street or station posts.  Good pay, almost unlimited OT. 175 for any boots, full uniforms belt, pants, shirt, jacket etc x4 sets. Free CES. And a lot more.


----------



## TRSpeed (Mar 15, 2013)

Always BSI said:


> Damn thats not bad at all. I'm only making 10.40 at my company but I got a job so I'm not complaining lol. Yeah that riverside office/corp idk what it was looked really nice though.
> 
> Ill try to find your comment about riverside so I don't have to bug you and keep bumping this thread.



...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 15, 2013)

As much as I would like 16 per hour as an EMT I will be extremely surprised if it works out thru union. If riverside pays EMTs 16 per hour that means medic pay has to go up. Also all the other AMR divisions in the area will have to increase their pay so not everyone wants to transfer to only one division (as I was told by HR).


----------



## TRSpeed (Mar 15, 2013)

firefite said:


> As much as I would like 16 per hour as an EMT I will be extremely surprised if it works out thru union. If riverside pays EMTs 16 per hour that means medic pay has to go up. Also all the other AMR divisions in the area will have to increase their pay so not everyone wants to transfer to only one division (as I was told by HR).



On a union page of ours we have all wages for all NEMSA shops in California and we are close to the bottom on the totem pole.  Thing is all those other divisions combines as one and had over 2500 employees so that is a huge backbone. We will see what happens. Just like Rancho with their steel worker union negotiations going on aswell. 

From the progress we have made so far it has been great. Looks like attendance and other write ups will be separate from now on.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 15, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> On a union page of ours we have all wages for all NEMSA shops in California and we are close to the bottom on the totem pole.  Thing is all those other divisions combines as one and had over 2500 employees so that is a huge backbone. We will see what happens. Just like Rancho with their steel worker union negotiations going on aswell.
> 
> From the progress we have made so far it has been great. Looks like attendance and other write ups will be separate from now on.



Write ups? What are those? :rofl:


----------



## Always BSI (Mar 16, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> Ya pay is great for Socal 911 EMT. If you went to the one on Marlborough that's our north main deployment. Where you will most likely be deployed from.
> 
> Pretty much, for BLS you run almost no dialysis. (I ran maybe 4 in a yr) . Mostly on a reg day run 2 5150, 2 discharges, and 1  ER call(either from private residence, Snf, or urgent cares) usually they are ALS but base will let you transport if you are confident in your self/report.
> 
> Striker power gurneys, tough book epcrs, stations with couches, dish, etc where BLS posts. No street corners. ALS you will do street or station posts.  Good pay, almost unlimited OT. 175 for any boots, full uniforms belt, pants, shirt, jacket etc x4 sets. Free CES. And a lot more.



Sounds awesome! Yea I went to the North main deployment for my Interview. Do you guys do 24's? I forgot to ask the guy that.


----------



## TRSpeed (Mar 16, 2013)

firefite said:


> Write ups? What are those? :rofl:




haha something they love to give out like candy. 






Always BSI said:


> Sounds awesome! Yea I went to the North main deployment for my Interview. Do you guys do 24's? I forgot to ask the guy that.


Yes but those take a while to get placed on. Even the cars that's will run 22 runs in 24hrs lol


----------



## Always BSI (Mar 16, 2013)

trspeed said:


> even the cars that's will run 22 runs in 24hrs







dang!


----------



## BeachMedic (Mar 16, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> On a union page of ours we have all wages for all NEMSA shops in California and we are close to the bottom on the totem pole.  Thing is all those other divisions combines as one and had over 2500 employees so that is a huge backbone. We will see what happens. Just like Rancho with their steel worker union negotiations going on aswell.
> 
> From the progress we have made so far it has been great. Looks like attendance and other write ups will be separate from now on.



The northern California AMR core voted out Nemsa. They are uemsw/afscmee now. Starting pay for an ALS EMT in the Bay Area is about 18 bucks an hour with a big night shift differential.


----------



## Jon (Mar 16, 2013)

HOLY NECRO THREAD, Batman!


----------



## TRSpeed (Mar 16, 2013)

BeachMedic said:


> The northern California AMR core voted out Nemsa. They are uemsw/afscmee now. Starting pay for an ALS EMT in the Bay Area is about 18 bucks an hour with a big night shift differential.



Ya but when they were NEMSA the bay area and other CORE shops the EMTs were starting from 16.50-18.82 which is not too shabby.


----------



## BeachMedic (Mar 16, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> Ya but when they were NEMSA the bay area and other CORE shops the EMTs were starting from 16.50-18.82 which is not too shabby.



Before i upgraded to medic i was making close to 30 an hour on the night cars.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 16, 2013)

BeachMedic said:


> Before i upgraded to medic i was making close to 30 an hour on the night cars.



I've heard that the bay areas also have a fairly high cost of living? Could be wrong tho, just going off what friends have told me.


----------



## BeachMedic (Mar 16, 2013)

firefite said:


> I've heard that the bay areas also have a fairly high cost of living? Could be wrong tho, just going off what friends have told me.



Really high but there are plenty affordable cities outside of SF. San Jose is probably equivalent to San Diego in terms of cost but with better paying jobs. 

All my old co workers that came from So Cal couldn't believe how much more money they were making.  Similar to how i can't believe medics make less than 20 bucks an hour I'm so cal with the cost of living down there.  Alameda county medics start at 23/30 per hour on a day/night car and top out at 42ish.


----------



## TRSpeed (Mar 16, 2013)

BeachMedic said:


> Really high but there are plenty affordable cities outside of SF. San Jose is probably equivalent to San Diego in terms of cost but with better paying jobs.
> 
> All my old co workers that came from So Cal couldn't believe how much more money they were making.  Similar to how i can't believe medics make less than 20 bucks an hour I'm so cal with the cost of living down there.  Alameda county medics start at 23/30 per hour on a day/night car and top out at 42ish.



Wow. Firefite looks like we need to transfer to norcal.  I'll do an hour commute for 30/her lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 16, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> Wow. Firefite looks like we need to transfer to norcal.  I'll do an hour commute for 30/her lol



Nope haha. SoCal born and raised. I'm not moving anywhere else haha


----------



## TRSpeed (Mar 16, 2013)

firefite said:


> Nope haha. SoCal born and raised. I'm not moving anywhere else haha



Hey money talks lol


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 16, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> Hey money talks lol



Not enough for me to leave SoCal. I'm staying with the crappy protocols and horrible pay because I have way to much down here to leave.


----------



## TRSpeed (Mar 16, 2013)

firefite said:


> Not enough for me to leave SoCal. I'm staying with the crappy protocols and horrible pay because I have way to much down here to leave.



Ya true, same here although pay wise idk what PS is but for us 12.60 is really good comparing any other company


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 16, 2013)

TRSpeed said:


> Ya true, same here although pay wise idk what PS is but for us 12.60 is really good comparing any other company



We are at $10.21 per hour with daily overtime and double time on anything over 12 hours in one day. All major holidays are double time. And we often get incentives to work shifts (time and a half for the first 8 hours then double time for the next 4. Double time for the whole shift. Pick a partner and a time. Etc)

If I don't pick up any overtime then both of our paychecks are the same amount. We are structured differently due to the fact we are non-union and don't plan on going union anytime soon. (Last vote for union was around 4 years ago with +90% of employees saying no union).


----------



## TRSpeed (Mar 16, 2013)

firefite said:


> We are at $10.21 per hour with daily overtime and double time on anything over 12 hours in one day. All major holidays are double time. And we often get incentives to work shifts (time and a half for the first 8 hours then double time for the next 4. Double time for the whole shift. Pick a partner and a time. Etc)
> 
> If I don't pick up any overtime then both of our paychecks are the same amount. We are structured differently due to the fact we are non-union and don't plan on going union anytime soon. (Last vote for union was around 4 years ago with +90% of employees saying no union).



Honestly i am not a union fan but it is how it is. And yes we actually make the same. Medics get DT everyday. EMTs get OT, very rare when their is a DT page for EMTs.


----------



## Always BSI (Mar 16, 2013)

Do all AMR divisions here in SoCal have power gurneys and epcrs?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 16, 2013)

Always BSI said:


> Do all AMR divisions here in SoCal have power gurneys and epcrs?



As far as San Bernardino and riverside counties yes to the most part. Most if not all ALS/911 ambulances have the power gurneys. BLS depends on the division. Some reserve ALS rigs do not have the power gurneys.


----------



## Danno (Mar 17, 2013)

Always BSI said:


> Do all AMR divisions here in SoCal have power gurneys and epcrs?



Every division of LAcO you see will have power gurneys and epcrs.


----------



## Always BSI (Mar 25, 2013)

Well I went to the "group" interview.

They ended up hiring all 26 of us that showed up LOL.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 25, 2013)

Always BSI said:


> Well I went to the "group" interview.
> 
> They ended up hiring all 26 of us that showed up LOL.



Normally how it goes haha


----------



## Always BSI (Mar 25, 2013)

It was pretty funny I was sitting there with like 3 other guys because we got there early and then bam the heard of EMT's and Medics swarmed in.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 25, 2013)

Always BSI said:


> It was pretty funny I was sitting there with like 3 other guys because we got there early and then bam the heard of EMT's and Medics swarmed in.



Get hired on full time?

We just hired 23 EMTs for the 2 major events we have


----------



## Always BSI (Mar 25, 2013)

Nope part time for school. There was a few AMR transfers from other divisions and states that came to Riverside.


----------

